# The man with the world's longest ear hair



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*The man with the world's longest ear hair*

It's important to have a goal in life. Indian grocer Radhakant Baijpai 
certainly has one - to make sure that he has the longest ear hair in the 
world.

Radhakant was crowned the official Guinness world record holder for the 
longest ear hair back in 2003, when his aural fronds were an already-
impressive 13.2cm long. But that didn't stop him pursuing his goal of ever-
longer hair on his ears.

After several more years of carefully cultivating and caring for the ear-
hair, Radhakant's tufts now stretch an astonishing 25cm. He is now 
waiting for Guinness adjudicators to confirm that he has set a new high, 
hairy bar for his chosen field.

Radhakant, from Uttar Pradesh in northern India, acknowledges that his 
wife has, at times, wished that he would cut his ear hair off - but he says 
that she has agreed to let him keep it, as it is a source of pride.

His 25-year-old son is already displaying signs of growing similar ear-hair - 
although only time will tell if the son can eventually take the place of the 
father, standing triumphant atop the pinnacle of human ear-hair 
achievement.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/articl...st_ear_hair&in_article_id=541496&in_page_id=2

before you all ask for a pic here it is lol


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This is the first I've *heard* of ear hair being something that can get out of control, let alone be record setting. Off to barf now.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I think I just puked a little in my mouth.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Gross, I trim any hair that grows inside my ears, to the point of anal retentiveness. That and nose hair. Humans are gross.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Harley387 said:


> I think I just puked a little in my mouth.


:dito:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

LM refers to that as handles.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> It's important to have a goal in life. *Indian grocer* Radhakant Baijpai
> certainly has one - to make sure that he has the longest ear hair in the
> world.


Just the guy I want handling my produce.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Longest female pubic hair*

Pubic hair. Source: hornyhumor.com

Pubic hair, short and curly in most of us, sometimes grows to quite extraordinary lengths. Havelock Ellis worked as a midwife in his early days, and he notes that only in one case did long pubic hair hamper his efforts. In some remarkable cases recorded by a certain Mr. F. L. John (1778-1852) the pubic hair was longer than the women's ordinary hair. Thus (Paulini): the pubic hair reached the knees.... (Bartholia): the pubic hair was plaited behind the woman's back. Ronald Learsall, who nicely notes these instances, observes with appropriate insight that such cases "are unquestionably freakish."

This must be her sister:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dear God Andy! That probably produced a boner somewhere though. 

I'd like to unknow the things I've read in this thread, please.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> You would want to know....giggity goo


OK, so DID IT????


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I'd like to unknow the things I've read in this thread, please.


Me too!! :alcoholi:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cinderella said:


>


OK he has the record for ear hair and I don't think I can compete with him. So I was thinking that I could do this with *NOSE HAIR*!! I already have a pretty good start, I will just have to stop the twice-a-day trimming I do!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

fra444 said:


> OK he has the record for ear hair and I don't think I can compete with him. So I was thinking that I could do this with *NOSE HAIR*!! I already have a pretty good start, I will just have to stop the twice-a-day trimming I do!


:-& Oh I'm so proud... :uc:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Quite a turn on for the ladies apparently


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Andy0921 said:


> *Longest female pubic hair*
> 
> This must be her sister:


Just like Lay's Potato Chips...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Are you she doesn't just have on fur underpants? Fire up the wax pot!


----------

